# Pressemitteilung DAFV: Angler sind Gewässerverbesserer!



## kati48268 (13. Januar 2020)

Immer derselbe Rotz...
Is ja alles schön & gut, aber wie wäre es denn, wenn man dieses anscheinend in Stein gemeißelte erste & einzige Gebot,
_"Wir wollen zeigen, dass wir Angler am Gewässer seit je her nicht nur Nutzer, sondern auch Schützer sind."_
endlich auch mal umdrehen würde.
Mit immer demselben Naturschutz-Gedöns lässt sich kein Angler & kein Anglerkritiker mehr hinter dem Ofen hervorlocken; Langeweile pur.


----------



## Floma (13. Januar 2020)

Sehe die Aktion jetzt nicht nur positiv. Müll-Sammeln - egal ob organisiert oder spontan weil er am Angelplatz liegt, machen wir der Gewässer wegen. Das hat null mit Instagram zu tun, Social Media könnte nicht weiter weg sein und auch mit Öffentlichkeitsarbeit hat das nichts zu tun. Wenn sich nun der ein oder andere C&R-Insta-Angler berufen fühlen sollte, hier zusätzlich noch eine Berechtigung für das was er so tun, posten zu müssen... dann soll er das. In ein paar Vereinen, wird irgendeiner Bilder von der Müllsammelaktion einreichen, in der Hoffnung auf einen Preis. Am Gros derer, die am Gewässer wirklich was bewegen (ich denke da vor allem an die aktiven in den Vereinen) wird die Aktion unbeachtet vorbei gehen.

Primär Angeln wir. Den Hinweis darauf, was sonst noch so alles in Vereinen läuft brauch es nicht. Fürs Angel im klassischen Sinne (also nicht das, wo man einen Fisch fängt, um ein Foto oder spektakuläres Video zu bekommen) braucht es so eine Aktion nicht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Januar 2020)

Diesmal gebe ich Kati recht!

ICH nutze die Natur als Angler,
ich bin kein Angler für die Natur.

Kann den der Verband nicht endlich Angler öffentlich angeln lassen?

Vll. erweitert FP nun sein Sortimernt um Mülltüten.

Sollte der DAFV nicht lieber mal die Baustelle "online-Petition gegen PETrA", der er sich angenommen hat, fertig stellen, bevor er wieder Angler ins falsche Bild rückt?


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Januar 2020)

Was heißt eigenlich dieser Satz im Artikel:


Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Angler sind über ihre Vereine und Verbände nicht nur zur Nutzung von Fischen berechtigt, sondern als Eigentümer oder Pächter von Fischereirechten auch zu deren Hege und Pflege gesetzlich verpflichtet.



Ich nutze keine Fische nicht! Ich nutze die Natur um zu fischen !


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Januar 2020)

wir Angler müssen und sollten nicht permanent betonen, dass wir auch Schützer sind. 
Klar sind wir das, jeder sieht es, wenn er/sie denn will.
wer es nicht sieht, will nicht sehen. Da nutzt es auch nicht, permanent zu jammern, dass wir es doch sind.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (16. Januar 2020)

Angler sind in der großen Mehrheit eben keine Naturschützer. Die verjagen durch Anwesenheit Tiere, zertrampeln Uferpflanzen, schneiden Angelplätze frei, besetzen Karpfen und Zuchtforellen zum Spaßhaben. Oft genug bleiben leider auch Wurmdosen, Futtersäcke und Schnurreste am Wasser. Dazu kommen noch Fahrten mit dem PKW zum Wasser.

Ich sehe mich als Angler eher als Naturnutzer und freue mich über eine intakte Natur und guten Fischbeständen, aber nur dadurch bin ich weder Natur- noch Umweltschützer


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Januar 2020)

Diese Aktion Finde ich völlig in Ordnung. Soll lieber der vermüllende Angler unser Bild in der Gesellschaft prägen, oder der Wettfischer, der gesetzeswidrig handelt?


----------



## hanzz (16. Januar 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Dazu kommen noch Fahrten mit dem PKW zum Wasser.


Für viele gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit. 
Wenn ich mit dem Rad oder gut mit öffentlichen hinkäme, wäre ich sofort dabei. 
Geht aber nicht. Soll man da jetzt ein schlechtes Gewissen haben, weil man mit dem Auto fährt, weil es ein naturverbundenes Hobby ist? 
So eine Aussage würde man niemals von Tischtennispielern hören, die abends mit dem Auto zur Halle fahren, um ihrem Hobby nach zu gehen.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Januar 2020)

Angler bieten nun mal wenige positive, massenfreundliche Möglichkeiten in ihrer öffentlichen Darstellung, Gewässerpflege und Reinigung ist sicher ein Mittel dazu.
Bilder von Anglern die Wohlstandsmüll beseitigen sind nun mal leichter zu transportieren, als beispielsweise Hegemaßnahmen, welche doch einen komplexeren Hintergrund haben, um verstanden zu werden.
Leider wird beim Müllsammeln dann noch derjenige von den asozialen Kollegen ins Bild gesetzt (Schnurreste u.Co.), dies ist dann kontraproduktiv in der Außenwirkung.
Als Tipp, ausgerechnet diese Bilder vielleicht dann doch nicht zu veröffentlichen.

Jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (16. Januar 2020)

Es ist doch nicht so schwer,
positive *PR für das Angeln selbst* zu machen;
den Spaß dabei, Abenteuer, Sport, Kultur,
Naturerlebnis _(ist was anderes als -schutz)_, 
Technik & Taktik, Wettkampf, Entspannung, 
gemeinsames generationsübergreifendes Familienerlebnis,
Gemeinschaft, ein weltweites Hobby, ...

"Müll aufsammeln, Gewässer pflegen & schützen, Fisch fressen", ja, das sind auch Teilbereiche des Anglerseins,
aber es sind doch nicht "die" primären Eigenschaften & Tätigkeiten.
"Müll aufsammeln, Gewässer pflegen & schützen, Fisch fressen", das kann ich auch alles machen ohne zu angeln, ohne Angler zu sein. Verkauft man so etwa seine Existenzberechtigung?
Und welchen Nichtangler will man damit einfangen?
Es ist richtig, diese Dinge auch immer wieder in die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen.
Es ist grundfalsch, nur diese Dinge in die Öffentlichkeit zu tragen.

Anglerverbände, die meinen, dass "Müll aufsammeln, Gewässer pflegen & schützen, Fisch fressen"
die Identität des Angelns sind,
haben ihre eigene Existenzberechtigung längst verloren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Januar 2020)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Es ist doch nicht so schwer,
> positive *PR für das Angeln selbst* zu machen;
> den Spaß dabei, Abenteuer, Sport, Kultur,
> Naturerlebnis _(ist was anderes als -schutz)_,
> ...




selten gebe ich Kati recht,
hier uneingeschränkt!


----------



## Deep Down (16. Januar 2020)

Also im neuen Trailer vom AB soll man sehen wie "Angeln, wie es wirklich ist"!
Vom Müllsammeln oder Schützen seh ich da nix! Ergo -> DAFV ist eben kein Angeln!


----------

